# Narcissist and gaslighting



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

Lets hear about this subject as I feel we have all been part of its subject whether you was guilty of doing it to your partner or had it done to you. 
Are there ways to correct it, can it be corrected ? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Man, your threads/posts are all over. Are any of the issues you're posting about personal relationship issues you're having, or all just general topic inquiries?

I ask because that may impact the tack of those that may respond.

Best,


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> Man, your threads/posts are all over. Are any of the issues you're posting about personal relationship issues you're having, or all just general topic inquiries?
> 
> I ask because that may impact the tack of those that may respond.
> 
> Best,


At this time is a general inquiry.
I am not putting any personal issues out there because I always get blindsided with opinions and I am looking for facts. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Why on earth is the OVERUSED "Narcissist" label being thrown into this post? Do you think anyone who gaslights must be a Narcissist?


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Why on earth is the OVERUSED "Narcissist" label being thrown into this post? Do you think anyone who gaslights must be a Narcissist?


I don't know, maybe. 
They do seem to run hand in hand 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

I'd think gaslighters would be more prevalent than narcissists but that's just opinion.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Why on earth is the OVERUSED "Narcissist" label being thrown into this post? Do you think anyone who gaslights must be a Narcissist?


It is overused, you're right. People have noooo idea what it really is.


----------



## marko polo (Jan 26, 2021)

boonez40 said:


> Lets hear about this subject as I feel we have all been part of its subject whether you was guilty of doing it to your partner or had it done to you.
> Are there ways to correct it, can it be corrected ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


In general, narcissists are unable and uninterested in correcting their behavior. There is no way to correct it save leaving the narcissist behind and going no contact.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

My personal experience has been that both narcissism and gaslighting have an element of manipulation. And people are more willing to be controlled when they want something from the narcissist/gaslighter.

That could be love or approval or friendship. Whatever.

But I found that stating the truth and being unwilling to participate in covert contracts helps a lot. And that can be really hard and uncomfortable.

If you're dealing with someone like this, radical honesty is a good way to go.


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

Gaslighting is a manipulation tactic or tool. Narcissists use those to control the people they are with and want to control. They are separate entities, but associated like a carpenter uses a hammer.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Gaslighting is but a tool in the narcissist's shed.
Gaslighting is a form of manipulation that can be employed by anyone. 

Narcissism is a mental health disorder. They do alot more than just gaslight.


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

Benbutton said:


> Gaslighting is but a tool in the narcissist's shed.
> Gaslighting is a form of manipulation that can be employed by anyone.
> 
> Narcissism is a mental health disorder. They do alot more than just gaslight.


I was wondering if narcissist was a mental status 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Narcissism is a personality disorder in the latest version of the DSM. It's very real. It's also difficult to diagnose, since a narcissist believes he/she is right - it's the rest of the world that's f'd-up. 

I was actually married to one (my first husband). And when I finally read through the DSM and had that ah-ha moment, it scared the bejeezus outta me.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

boonez40 said:


> I was wondering if narcissist was a mental status
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yes it's a personality disorder.


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

Benbutton said:


> Yes it's a personality disorder.


I am trying to decide if I am a passive aggressive husband or if I am married to a narcissist or I may have some narcissist behavior going on in my. Just doing some self reflecting. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

boonez40 said:


> I am trying to decide if I am a passive aggressive husband or if I am married to a narcissist or I may have some narcissist behavior going on in my. Just doing some self reflecting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk





boonez40 said:


> I am trying to decide if I am a passive aggressive husband or if I am married to a narcissist or I may have some narcissist behavior going on in my. Just doing some self reflecting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Your best bet is to seek out a therapist who may be able to diagnose you, but be honest with them.


----------



## nypsychnurse (Jan 13, 2019)

Many people can have narcissistic tendencies at times, (need for admiration, lacking empathy, etc.) but to be diagnosed you must meet 5 of the 9 criteria listed in the dsm-5.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## boonez40 (Jun 11, 2021)

nypsychnurse said:


> Many people can have narcissistic tendencies at times, (need for admiration, lacking empathy, etc.) but to be diagnosed you must meet 5 of the 9 criteria listed in the dsm-5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I am not really a narcissist but we do all tend to have the tendency to act in a narcissist way. But I do have some bad behavior that I have picked up that are unhealthy from my previous marriage. 

I must break my bad cycles if I expect my wife to break her bad behaviors 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

I guess what differentiates a true character disorder is this: if you’re questioning whether you’re a narcissist you’re probably not. If you’ve been diagnosed in a clinical setting, you’ll disagree and say ‘they know nothing’ and rant and rage a bit, and probably never go back. (Unless you’ve been court-ordered).

Yes, we can all gaslight and have some narcissistic tendencies. And probably feel very bad about our behaviour.


----------

